# Best Knitting Needles for People with Arthritis



## Butterfly3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I would like to continue to knit with knitting needles, just wondering if someone can tell me which are the best if you have arthritis? Thank you for your responses in advance! I have picked up on so many wonderful things from this site! Lots of experts out here!


----------



## anjaa (Sep 19, 2012)

hello and happy new year
I personally find variety to be better than any one needle
I work in the garden and on the renovations during the day
then at night I will knit my latest knitting project or hand sew a quilt - the gentle craft work seems to ease my hands after the days work.
When I have had a lot of hard work to do I sometimes take a week off just to knit or sew 
I have tried a range of needles, metal, plastic, bamboo, cubics but I find that it is more gripping the thinness rather than the style of needle that is the problem with arthritis
As I do not like the thicker needles, I find a relaxed style with a loose grip is the most important
I already knit loosely but I do find the fancy needles with the smooth finish and the lovely fine tips are the best because they allow for the most relaxed grip
I hope this helps
Cheers Anja


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm no expert, but have knitted a long time and my arthritic hands do a lot better with bamboo needles, especially circular ones even for flat knitting.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

They are lighter than metal, and easier to handle.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

You will get numerous recommendations. It's like asking "What is the BEST chocolate." LOL &#9829; &#9829; &#9829;


----------



## SasZKnitter (Feb 9, 2011)

There are a few to consider....
Byrsun, Denise, or the odd square needles... I think are called cubix. I have all three kinds and switch between them.

Another idea is to research Portugese Knitting by Andrea Wong... Her DVD is well worth it and is amazing... She also sells a book if you would rather have a paper copy to hold... i have both... I did this when I had major shoulder surgery and also have problems with my fingers... This helped completely.

Good Luck! SasZ


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

I have arthritis in both thumbs and find it isn't so much the needles I use as it is loosening my grip on them. I also put aspercreme etc. on my hands and use craft comfort gloves made for arthritis. You can get them at most drugstores and craft stores. I may not be able to knit as long without a break as I used to but It is not something I am willing to give up!


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> I'm no expert, but have knitted a long time and my arthritic hands do a lot better with bamboo needles, especially circular ones even for flat knitting.


How I agree,I have been knitting with bamboo needles for some while,light to handle and warm feeling for my arthritic hands,wouldn`t ever go back to steel....


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Would like to help but with my impaired circulation and "cold dead fingers" I can use any material or any size.

Arthritis was common on both sides of my family so when I had joint swelling early on I would just concentrate on good body mechanics (still remember great aunt with her crocked fingers knitting all the time and fast--she made full length coats to "keep her fingers nimble").

Advantage of "cold hands" can reach into microwave without pot holders, but shoveling snow for any length of time--forget it (even with hand warmers).


----------



## anjaa (Sep 19, 2012)

Ouch - my sympathy



disgo said:


> Would like to help but with my impaired circulation and "cold dead fingers" I can use any material or any size.
> 
> Arthritis was common on both sides of my family so when I had joint swelling early on I would just concentrate on good body mechanics (still remember great aunt with her crocked fingers knitting all the time and fast--she made full length coats to "keep her fingers nimble").
> 
> Advantage of "cold hands" can reach into microwave without pot holders, but shoveling snow for any length of time--forget it (even with hand warmers).


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

I think it also helps with hand and joint pain if you prop your arms on pillows or the arm of the chair. and try not to hold your work in mid air. If you can rest your forearms on small pillows that are in your lap it may free up a too tight grip on the needles. I hope some or all of the suggestions help. Good luck.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have Arthritis and use Birch needles from Brittanyneedles.com
They are smooth, light and warm to the touch. They are not slippery so it is easier to control stitches. I wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

they (and who are they ?) reccommend SQUARE needles


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

I find the square needles, both dpns and circular, are the easiest on my hands. I don't have to grip them as hard to keep stitches on the needles as I tend to use the smaller sizes.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I also find that it is you grip on the needle or hook that causes the most pain. I have less trouble using wood, and I hear the square wood (cubics from knitters pride) are even better, easier to hold with a light touch.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I have arthritis and tendinitis and can only use bamboo or metal needles and also have switched to using circs pretty much exclusively. I do use DPNs to knit socks, but use the Knitpicks Harmony needles. 

Since I've switched to using circs for nearly everything, I can't use long straights anymore, it's just too much weight on my hands.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't know who "they" is, but I am in love with the Kollage square needles. I only have one pair so far and they are size 6, circular, but I will be the first to buy if they come out with square interchangeables. I don't have arthritis, but they sure keep your hands from getting tired. Have no idea how this works. I'm thinking if you could get some square bamboo needles that would be about perfect. I haven't looked for them, but haven't heard about them, either.


----------



## anjaa (Sep 19, 2012)

I had a look at Portuguese Knitting by Andrea Wong






and it is great advice - thank you for posting this suggestion  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:

Off to try it now - expect I will be changing all my knitting to Portuguese Knitting



SasZKnitter said:


> There are a few to consider....
> Byrsun, Denise, or the odd square needles... I think are called cubix. I have all three kinds and switch between them.
> 
> Another idea is to research Portugese Knitting by Andrea Wong... Her DVD is well worth it and is amazing... She also sells a book if you would rather have a paper copy to hold... i have both... I did this when I had major shoulder surgery and also have problems with my fingers... This helped completely.
> ...


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

I find Bamboo needles very comfortable - and love the circular ones as the project seems less weighty with circulars as opposed to 2 long needles. 

I have the Hiya hiya interchangeable ones which work very well.


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

I find circular needles for larger projects, even knitting back and forth help. Also, I knit continental and this also helps me. I still can't purl continental, but that's on my resolution list for 2014. I like chiago metal needles with sharp points or the cubics. I have both circular and DPN ( that's all I use for socks now) and they work great.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> I'm no expert, but have knitted a long time and my arthritic hands do a lot better with bamboo needles, especially circular ones even for flat knitting.


Try e-bay for carbonised circular needles. I paid less than £10 for a set of 14!! They come in different lengths, so check that you order the length you want, or do what I did as they are so cheap...got different lengths. Have progressed to wooden interchangeables now that I've been totally converted to circulars,even then,whilst using fine ones I have to work for a limited time before Arthur makes his presence felt :x Lindseymary


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I find the square needles are best for me. I have arthritis in my hands and inflamation in my wrists.


----------



## maleknitter (Jun 19, 2013)

babsbarb said:


> You will get numerous recommendations. It's like asking "What is the BEST chocolate." LOL ♥ ♥ ♥


Hershey's


----------



## imcskk (Feb 23, 2013)

I find using 2 circular needles instead of straight ones helps me.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

You will get as many answers as there are knitters. What is comfortable for one, may not be for you. I find that the metal needles, regardless of shape, are too cold for me. I purchased a metal cubix circular and a wood cubix circular, same size, and proceeded to make thrummed mittens....I already knew that with regular, round needles, I grip them like someone is going to try to take them away from me, so I didn't need to test them...one mitten on wood, one on metal. For me, the square wood was just wonderful. Warm, easy to hold, fast (for me) knitting, less pain. It actually cut my time invested by about half. The only way you are going to know, is to try them yourself.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

I use square needles, especially on fine yarnslove them


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm sure everyone has a favorite that works best for them. I have tried the cubics and I found I have less discomfort. Also, large needles make matters worse. I suspect it's trial and error. Hope you find one that works well for you.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

The Cubic square needles are great for arthritis. I have started using them, and they are so much easier on your hands. They say also, your knitting stitches are more even and the yarn glides off nicely which is true. I have the circular Cubics and really like them, and have just bought the Cubic straight needle set. Bamboo is nice but these are even better!


----------



## Sissy62 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have the same problem, plus I've developed two trigger fingers where my fingers curl up. I haven't found any knitting needle that eases my arthritic symptoms. The best thing for me is to rest my hands for a day or two, so instead of knitting I will do quilting or sew something on my sewing machine. My arthritis comes from knitting too much and if you knit a lot you may not be giving your hands a break.


----------



## Sneak mom (Dec 5, 2013)

I like Bryspun needles. They are flexible and smooth. Their tips make it easy to slip your needles in and move your stitches to the next needle. I just tried the Kollage square needles. They're okay and I'm liking them for lace. I use bamboo and plastic needles the most because my husband dislikes the clicking of metal needles. I find they're warmer to the hands and smoother knitting. Keep knitting. I have arthritis too and when I don't knit my hands hurt more!


----------



## nasci (Dec 29, 2013)

I have arthritic too and a looser stitch I use. I also like bamboo needles they aren't so heavy. I can't knit all day so rest in between and I use bengay a lot.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Butterfly3 said:


> I would like to continue to knit with knitting needles, just wondering if someone can tell me which are the best if you have arthritis? Thank you for your responses in advance! I have picked up on so many wonderful things from this site! Lots of experts out here!


I have arthritis in both thumbs and in the end joints of several fingers (inherited). I have also had some carpal tunnel issues in my wrist.
Here's what works for me:
Always use a circular needle - even if knitting flat. The cable takes the weight of the knitted object and not your hands.
As to needles, I have tried bamboo, wood (Knit Pro, Knit Picks, etc) and Addi metal. 
The best I have found- for me- are the Knitters Pride Karbonz.
They are lightweight, flexible, very strong and feel warm in your hands unlike metal needles. The tips are chrome plated so yarns moves easily but the body of the needles are carbon fiber and not as slippery as all chrome plated. Tips are sharp (smaller sizes being slightly sharper).
I have the interchangeables and 40" fixed for socks. The joins are smooth and the cables have just the right amount of body. They are flexible enough for Magic Loop but are not limp.
I bought a few fixed sizes to try for socks and was happy with them I ordered a full set of interchangeables.


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

I also have arthritis in my fingers. I only use the bamboo circulars for everything.


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> I'm no expert, but have knitted a long time and my arthritic hands do a lot better with bamboo needles, especially circular ones even for flat knitting.


I also have arthritis in my hands and agree about circular bamboo needles.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

I have arthritis in my fingers. I love my bamboo needles, my knitpic harmonys and i just bought 2 sets of wooden cubics in small sizes 1 and 2 and i like them. They are warm and easy to grip. I think knitting loosens up my joints so i do it most every day.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I prefer using wooden needles and in recent years I have been leaning more on circulars. They seem to be easier on the hands and arms.


----------



## Butterfly3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestion of resting my work on something, like a pillow. I will try this. Thank you all for all of your suggestions and shared experience! I knew I could count on fellow knitters on this site!


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Try looking at this device. You can use any needles and it takes the strain off your joints.

http://knittingaid.com/


----------



## Sneak mom (Dec 5, 2013)

Has anyone used the above device? I'm not there yet but it sure looks interesting!


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

Definitely bamboo. At least for me.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

I like my Addi long tips but must say they are slippery on days when my hands are acting up. On those days, I pick up another wip that's on bamboo needles. The wood holds yarn better..no slipping or stress on my hands.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I only know circulars are better than straights. With Straights I find all the weight of the project is on hand therefore the pain and misery. With circulars it falls on the wire which rest on my lap and the knitting needle portion is always stays light. Glad I discovered the circulars reading this forum.


----------

